
MacBook Pro Keyboard Recall: My Ridiculous Experience - MattBearman
https://www.saberfeedback.com/blog/macbook-pro-keyboard-replacement
======
cvshane
> under UK consumer rights laws, faulty goods must be repaired or replaced up
> to 6 years after purchase

Dang that's awesome, I need to move to the UK! No guarantee like that in the
US

------
geophile
Apple is really heading down the 90s Microsoft path. Increasingly buggy
software, terrible design for their native apps, terrible design decisions for
their hardware (keyboard, dongle proliferation), the iCloud mess. They had a
good run.

~~~
minimaxir
We had a news cycle about Apple becoming a $1 trillion company less than a
week ago.

~~~
geophile
Microsoft is still pretty big too. They are both _entrenched_ , with momentum
guaranteeing their size and growth in spite of increasingly crappy products.

